# Asian Symphonic Music Publishers?



## ProgRomantik (12 mo ago)

Our orchestra's programming committee is looking at Asian music for orchestra (full orchestra preferably). Zinfonia does lead me to quite a few of the composers we're listening to, but I am having a devil of a time finding publishers for some. Ma Sicong in particular. Anyone know where his music is published?

According to Zinfonia, a lot of composers are using nkoda - is this a normal practice? I could see that for maybe some chamber works, but full orchestra? We don't subscribe to it but if it's worth it....is it?

Thanks!


----------



## prlj (10 mo ago)

We use nkoda....it's legit and there are a lot of full orchestral works there.

The problem is the interface is brutally awful. They have two apps now - a library and a reader. Both are buggy, unreliable, slow and sometimes simply won't even open. (I'm using them on the iPhone 14 and on the newest iPad mini. Both are giving problems.)

As a resource, Nkoda is amazing and has TONS of works. As performance tool, it's simply the worst.


----------



## ProgRomantik (12 mo ago)

prlj said:


> As a resource, Nkoda is amazing and has TONS of works. As performance tool, it's simply the worst.


Thanks - I guess the procedure is to rent thru Zinfonia. I know we'll need paper, many don't use iPads for music. My luck, the battery would run out, or I'd flip too many pages...........


----------

